# 2000 Audi A6 2.7 Biturbo?



## Turkish_Audi (Mar 27, 2007)

hey everyone! I just bought a nice A6 2.7T. I love it. I changed the timing belt, water pump etc. I am not sure about the condition of the turbos but it is kicking like a damn jet!!







I would like to get to know more about my car, Is it a valuable car? Service problems? Turbo Replacements? etc. If anyone knows more about that car, please post rply to the forum. thanks in advance...

::::::::::::::::::::: A U D I R U L ZZZZZZZ :::::::::::::::::::::::::


_Modified by Turkish_Audi at 4:41 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## Turkish_Audi (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Audi A6 2.7 Biturbo? (Turkish_Audi)*

oh by the way, I got a rear spoiler called, "ZENDER WA CONCEPT" It looks cool. I am gonna publish the pics pretty soon...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Audi A6 2.7 Biturbo? (Turkish_Audi)*

Welcome and congrats on the new ride!


----------



## Turkish_Audi (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Audi A6 2.7 Biturbo? (Massboykie)*

thanks! this forum is awesome by the way...


----------

